# Blüten die man an seinen Zimmerpflanzen ehr nicht zu sehen bekommt



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2013)

Hi,

war gestern mal wieder im Boga.

Hab da mal Blüten von zwei sehr bekannten Zimmerpflanzen gemacht, die man in seiner Wohnung eher nicht zu sehen bekommt

einmal die recht großen Aronstabblüten von einem Fensterblatt (Monstera)

die Blüten von nem __ Drachenbaum (Dracaena) (Foto 4)

und von dem sehr bekannten Pfennigbaum (Crassula ovata)


----------

